# Panel oder Picture Box ?



## Arijane (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
versuche seit einiger Zeit Excel Daten in einem Diagramm in Visual Basic darzustellen. 
Benutze ich für die Darstellung einer Kurve besser eine PictureBox oder ein Panel ?
Und: Wie kann ich den Inhalt von PictureBoxen bzw. Panels skalieren. 
Wenn auf der X-Achse die Zeit liegt, möchte ich mir einmal die Kurve zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr anschauen, und aber auch beliebig weit rauszoomen können, so dass ich mir beispielsweise eine 3-Tages Kurve anschauen kann. Die Größe der PictureBox soll sich dabei allerdings nicht verändern. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das macht ?
Vielen Dank !!
Ariane


----------



## ronaldh (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ariane,

mit welcher VB-Version arbeitest Du denn? 

Um eine Grafik zu zoomen, hilft Dir dieser Link vielleicht weiter. Der ist für VB6. 

Viele Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## Arijane (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ronald, 
danke für den Link - teste ich gleich mal. Ich arbeite mit der 2005er Version.
Habs jetzt erst einmal mit pageScale realisiert, aber ganz zufrieden bin ich damit nicht, denn für das skalieren einer Kurve müssen dann glaube ich erst noch die Achsen skaliert werden, und das Koordinatensystem versetzt werden.

Vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand nach einer Zoom Funktion und freut sich über folgenden Quelltext (zunächst für ein Rechteck):
_________________________________________________________
*Form:* Panel1, TextBox1 (am besten im Vorfeld direkt eine 2 als Text angeben), Button1

*In die Panel1_Paint Routine:*
Dim g as Graphics = Panel1.Create Graphics
g.PageScale=CInt(Textbox1.text)
g.drawRectangle(New Pen(Color.Red,3),20,20,80*g.pageScale,80*g.PageScale)

*In die Button1_Click Routine: *Panel1.Invalidate
_________________________________________________________

Ich teste jetzt erst einmal den Link !
Grüße
Ariane


----------



## Arijane (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich kriegs nicht umgeschrieben....
Also teste ich weiter mit PageScale  Trotzdem Danke !
Falls noch jemand andere Vorschläge hat: ICH WÜRD MICH FREUEN !!

Viele Grüße
Ariane


----------



## ronaldh (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ariane,

dann solltest Du lieber im VB .NET-Forum posten. Dies hier ist das Forum für VB4-6 und VBA. Dort wird Dir bestimmt geholfen.

Viele Grüsse und viel Erfolg
Ronald


----------

